
Bill to end daylight saving time in California - miller_joe
http://sfist.com/2016/02/25/bill_seeks_to_abolish_daylight_savi.php
======
nabaraz
I think it's stopped serving the purpose it was designed for.

------
wwayer
It would be better to keep the state on PDT year-round, IMO.

